
Let's Give Every NSA Employee an Anonymous Whistleblowing Opportunity - alexlitov
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/08/lets-give-every-nsa-employee-an-anonymous-whistleblowing-opportunity/278700/
======
3825
While I deeply respect what Snowden has done, I am still skeptical. I hope I
am proven wrong as I have been (so far) with my fear with repealing don't ask
don't tell but history tells that we should be cautious. Remember the Hundred
Flowers Campaign[1].

Quote from the Wikipedia article:

Chairman Mao Zedong: "The policy of letting a hundred flowers bloom and a
hundred schools of thought contend is designed to promote the flourishing of
the arts and the progress of science".

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_Flowers_Campaign](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_Flowers_Campaign)

